# New norms may make electronics costlier



## whitestar_999 (Apr 5, 2014)

New norms may make electronics costlier - The Times of India


> NEW DELHI: Prices of laptops, notebooks, tablets and televisions may go up, while the latest global models may miss a date with India as new regulations by the Bureau of Indian Standards (BIS) stipulate stricter norms on makers of gadgets and other electronic items. The categories impacted by the new norms include printers, scanners, wireless keyboards, set-top boxes and microwave ovens.
> 
> The BIS norms, which initially started with ensuring a certification process for new products, have now been tightened. The new regulations require companies to either screen-print, emboss or engrave the certification and compliances on the product and on the packaging material. This will replace the current practice where companies mention the certification and compliance through stickers pasted on the products.
> 
> ...



if anyone is thinking about getting a laptop,tablet or tv then better hurry.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 5, 2014)

People curse the companies, while actually Indian government is to blame. 

stupid import taxes, duties, VAT, customs, octoroi and now this.


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 7, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> People curse the companies, while actually Indian government is to blame.
> 
> stupid import taxes, duties, VAT, customs, octoroi and now this.



those *import* taxes are there for promoting Indian goods. but our great government isn't doing anything for local and national producers. they are supposed to discourage trade to let the domestic producers flourish. but they just eat the money that was supposed to be spent for upgrading hardwares and subsidizing goods for the *producer*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2014)

AFAIK, there are no local/national companies which have better quality electronic products (phone, laptops, etc) compared to the international OEM's at the same price.

there is no point in discouraging this international trade.

Import taxes/duties should be charged on imported things which can be produced locally too like food items, clothes, etc.


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 8, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> AFAIK, there are no local/national companies which have better quality electronic products (phone, laptops, etc) compared to the international OEM's at the same price.
> 
> there is no point in discouraging this international trade.
> 
> Import taxes/duties should be charged on imported things which can be produced locally too like food items, clothes, etc.



yes our domestic products are not at par with the international market. I stated that the govt is supposed to help the local producers upgrade their machinery and subsidize raw material to help them flourish. These taxes are there for the long run(in a good govt) to make them at par and increase exports and reduce imports.
I dont think that even 50% of indian population has a computer or a smartphone, these are not even basic necessity for living. But food, clothing are basic need to live. Most of the indian population is poor and hence unable to afford costly food and clothes, so taxes on food, clothes are illogical and hence bad move for the people.

PS mind any grammar mistakes, m half asleep right now.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 8, 2014)

god damn piece or turd indian govt can go to hell


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 8, 2014)

NO need for putting our domestic industries up ! rather relax taxes and get inspiration from WTO.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 8, 2014)

Now it's time to wait and watch how many products line up is going to get a heavy hit from this.


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 8, 2014)

[MENTION=2744]nikhil[/MENTION] do you even know what you are saying? If there are no taxes, then the free flow of goods from other countries would leave the indian market in turmoil and that means india will be more poor than ever. I guess you buy a book that costs Rs.150 and is made in India rather than a book that costs Rs1000, imported from outside. This helps indian producers.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 8, 2014)

BIS norms?? more like BS norms


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2014)

[MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION],you are completely misinformed about the importance of imports.*why do you think import exists if they are so evil?no country on this earth can efficiently produce all the products it need.*let's take your book example.why would anyone buy a Rs.1000 book if he can buy same book made in India for Rs.150?because there is no such book.you want people to buy Indian electronics product at the same quality as foreign products then you would have to first invest thousands of crores in manufacturing sector followed by thousands of crores investment in infrastructure followed by radical changes in Indian labor laws which only promotes inefficiency & unionism.this will lead to so high input costs that it would be a financial suicide to sell products at the same price as that of foreign products.

*you know who tried to follow your idea of making everything in India & banning/restricting all foreign imports.all indian govt. till 1991.you know what that resulted in.India with a begging bowl at the doors of IMF.*


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 8, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION],you are completely misinformed about the importance of imports.*why do you think import exists if they are so evil?no country on this earth can efficiently produce all the products it need.*let's take your book example.why would anyone buy a Rs.1000 book if he can buy same book made in India for Rs.150?because there is no such book.you want people to buy Indian electronics product at the same quality as foreign products then you would have to first invest thousands of crores in manufacturing sector followed by thousands of crores investment in infrastructure followed by radical changes in Indian labor laws which only promotes inefficiency & unionism.this will lead to so high input costs that it would be a financial suicide to sell products at the same price as that of foreign products.
> 
> *you know who tried to follow your idea of making everything in India & banning/restricting all foreign imports.all indian govt. till 1991.you know what that resulted in.India with a begging bowl at the doors of IMF.*



maybe i am wring. I am just a student who passed class 10. I am just stating what i read. That book, can't exist, i used a too much cost difference. But you can get a book for 100 from the Indian market, why would you buy it at 145?[the taxes on electronics mentioned here are almost 45%]
what happened with indian products when trade was made free? Chinese products flourished while indian markets almost died. You will see almost everyone buying chinese products because they are cheap. You won't even find indian products in most of the shops. 

You say it'll require thousands of crores to improve the quality of  products. I'm from a small state(jharkhand) and the fu*#@!ng politics are found with black money in amounts of what you mentioned. Why the heck can't we spend money on something good if we can just see politicians eat all our money? Its not the like its being used for the country?
About those labour laws, the working conditions are almost violation of fundamental rights. The politicians promise the poor people, that the will make laws for their benefit, but what the do? Leave making laws, they make previously made laws more flexible. 

Forgive me if i went a little off topic. 

- - - Updated - - -

and i am on mobile, so mind the wring spelling


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2014)

you just passed 10th so i won't expect you to understand it now but economics is much more complex & harder to understand than what it seems by looking at politicians tv debates on fdi & what not.you mentioned chinese imports but have you read about silence of indian manufacturers when Rahul Gandhi asked a delegation of indian businessmen why they can't make indian products to fight chinese imports in such categories as toys,small electronics goods etc.the reason indian products died is because they can't compete honestly.i said honestly because you can increase import duties to 100% to make chines imports cost much more but then it would give rise to smuggling.Indian govt tried that once with gold in 1960/1970s which only gave rise to mumbai underworld & eventually dawood ibrahim.moral of the story is only by honestly competing a product is allowed to rise/dominate & if one can't do that then simply accept that & move on.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 8, 2014)

But the policy of LPG has helped India in a way or another you got to say that [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2014)

for average/typical member here LPG=liquified petroleum gas.
for those who know in economics/public administration LPG=liberalisation,privatisation,globalisation.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> for average/typical member here LPG=liquified petroleum gas.
> for those who know in economics/public administration LPG=liberalisation,privatisation,globalisation.


Haha would elaborate next time


----------



## seamon (Apr 9, 2014)

That's it!!! I am importing my next laptop!!


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> That's it!!! I am importing my next laptop!!



Now what got you triggered


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> That's it!!! I am importing my next laptop!!



+1 to this. I'll too import my next laptop.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 10, 2014)

Great,BS norms.


----------



## seamon (Apr 10, 2014)

Ab key baar mudi circaar!!


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 11, 2014)

the great indian bureaucracy. these people have no experiences and they go on to create bs norms which only harm the common man. i wonder how they get the jobs. 




oh wait, i do know. by some bs govt exams which requires them to mug up volumes of indian history and geography. no wonder.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 11, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> the great indian bureaucracy.* these people have no experiences *and they go on to create bs norms which only harm the common man. i wonder how they get the jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong!
These people have idea(may not be uber geeks) but they INTENTIONALLY do such type of acts,due to jealousy,lower-psychic state of mind,etc.

Many of these bureaucrats attitude is like this : If I ain't enjoying the product,hamper or doom  it for the masses,such that only the rich can buy. NOT ALL RICH PEOPLE ARE TECH SAVVY but more or less MONEY SAVVY...


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 12, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> you just passed 10th so i won't expect you to understand it now but economics is much more complex & harder to understand than what it seems by looking at politicians tv debates on fdi & what not.you mentioned chinese imports but have you read about silence of indian manufacturers when Rahul Gandhi asked a delegation of indian businessmen why they can't make indian products to fight chinese imports in such categories as toys,small electronics goods etc.the reason indian products died is because they can't compete honestly.i said honestly because you can increase import duties to 100% to make chines imports cost much more but then it would give rise to smuggling.Indian govt tried that once with gold in 1960/1970s which only gave rise to mumbai underworld & eventually dawood ibrahim.moral of the story is only by honestly competing a product is allowed to rise/dominate & if one can't do that then simply accept that & move on.



sorry for the later reply, i was unsubscribed idk how. I'm suggesting that they should first provide subsidize and provide materials(just enough to make them atleast an option). they should not increase import duties like 100%. they should give them a chance. upgrading machinery will take billions if done by the govt. but if its done on an joint level, it'll be economical.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 12, 2014)

This norm might have a bad impact on the tech sector of India.


----------



## Ironman (Apr 16, 2014)

theserpent said:


> This norm might have a bad impact on the tech sector of India.



Might ??
you are still in Doubt ???


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2014)

Ironman said:


> Might ??
> you are still in Doubt ???



Okay,It will


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 20, 2014)

When are the prices expected to rise? Or should we just buy stuff as soon as possible?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 20, 2014)

i am expecting no price rise until election result as companies may be hoping to get relaxation from new govt.


----------



## rhyansy (Apr 25, 2014)

Increase in prices will affect newer models coming over. As for the current line-up already available in India, they will probably not be affected.


----------

